# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  I'm only 15, but I still need help. A few questions...

## Paso

Hi, I'm a 15 year boy, and I'm very concerned about going bald. I just want to live my life without having to worry so much. I don't like worrying excessively at this age. I just want to live life.

I read about the Regenica hair regrowth thing. I read about it's promising breakthrough and things. But I have to ask. Regenica was doing this trial on humans to see if the product was safe or something. 

But, did Regenica's hair regrowth thing fail? Or is the trial still going? I heard that the product grew a little bit of hair and thick shafts. But I'm just worried that what if no more hair than that grows? Do you guys think the product will have a chance of working?

I heard about some other hair cloning thing. That was a scam right? Do you think Regenica's hair regrowth product is a hair cloning scam too?

*Please answer my questions. I am so worried.* I just want to live my life happily.

----------

